# Which Receiver to Upgrade to?



## wisacr (Apr 7, 2006)

Getting redy to upgrade my 811. Dish has given me an option of either a 211 or a 411. Checked over some of the threads and not sure wich way to go. Printed specs don't mention the Programable Event Timer for the 3 functions, nor the intergrated 8VSB off-air digital tuner, the enchanced HD turner and with either model I guess you loose the UHF remote.. Also is the 411 more bug free and have the same outputs on the back (except the ethernet plug)?

Thanks


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

wisacr said:


> Getting redy to upgrade my 811. Dish has given me an option of either a 211 or a 411. Checked over some of the threads and not sure wich way to go. Printed specs don't mention the Programable Event Timer for the 3 functions, nor the intergrated 8VSB off-air digital tuner, the enchanced HD turner and with either model I guess you loose the UHF remote.. Also is the 411 more bug free and have the same outputs on the back (except the ethernet plug)?
> 
> Thanks


:welcome: Welcome!

I don't think that you'll really get to choose between the 211/411. The 411 is out of production, superceded by the 211. They both use the same firmware, so the basic design is the same. Yes, there is a programmable event timer you can use in conjunction with the EPG, to set up VCR triggers, or auto-tunes. The 211/411 ATSC tuner is more robust than the 811's OTA tuner. Also, the vip series receivers don't have DVI anymore like the 811. It's been replaced with HDMI.


----------



## wisacr (Apr 7, 2006)

Mikey said:


> :welcome: Welcome!
> 
> I don't think that you'll really get to choose between the 211/411. The 411 is out of production, superceded by the 211. They both use the same firmware, so the basic design is the same. Yes, there is a programmable event timer you can use in conjunction with the EPG, to set up VCR triggers, or auto-tunes. The 211/411 ATSC tuner is more robust than the 811's OTA tuner. Also, the vip series receivers don't have DVI anymore like the 811. It's been replaced with HDMI.


I appreciate the info. I was just afraid, since the case looks so much slimmer, that I was loosing a lot of other features. Kind of hate the UHF remote loss though. I guess the bugs I have read about are inherent on either model since they are basically the same.

Thanks again.


----------



## Fifty Caliber (Jan 4, 2006)

I am waiting on the ViP 222.


----------

